# Need crew with youngster



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Looking for Father and son who enjoy fishing to fish with me and my son on our boat. My son is 9 years old and would prefer some one 9-13 years old to fish with us occasionally. We fish inshore and offshore. We primarily fish on weekends out of Gulf Breeze. 30 years of experience fishing and boating. My name is Adam and best to send me a email at [email protected]


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish I could hook you up with some of my Son's Buddies!!
I took my Son fishing the first time at about 5-6 years old. He caught an 18# Snapper and a grouper over 10# ...SPOILED HIM....ABSOLUTELY SPOILED HIM......now, all of is Buddies are DYING go with us and My Son is like....nahhh....it's no fun.

Been trying to get him into Scuba too and again...no interest....

good luck with your Son!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Still looking for fishing partners


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/#/topics/909456


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello. I am interested in your post. My son just turned 11 he loves to fish as much as I do. I’m hardly ever on here lately so I’ll reach out to you through email.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Just send me a email Dallis


----------

